# Battlefield 3: Zwei Geforce GTX 580-Grafikkarten für Ultra-Settings nötig, Empfehlungen gelten für mittlere Details



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Zwei Geforce GTX 580-Grafikkarten für Ultra-Settings nötig, Empfehlungen gelten für mittlere Details* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Zwei Geforce GTX 580-Grafikkarten für Ultra-Settings nötig, Empfehlungen gelten für mittlere Details


----------



## Renox1 (20. September 2011)

Na toll. Gerad die 560 bestellt.


----------



## Raidernet (20. September 2011)

Ich hab gedacht meine 570 reicht.. Ausgeträumt DX


----------



## HardCoreStyler (20. September 2011)

Also mal ehrlich! Das BF3 ein Hardwarefresser wird war mir klar! Und das ich mein GTX 470 vielleicht austauschen muß! ABER DAS IST WOHL EIN WITZ?! Haben die ein Vertrag mit Nvidia oder was? Sorry! Jeder möchte sicherlich BF3 auf High oder "Ultra" spielen aber 2x GTX 580? Wer soll das bezahlen bitte? Das ist nicht realistisch in meinen Augen!


----------



## Falkikowski (20. September 2011)

°0°


----------



## Lurelein (20. September 2011)

Naja für MP stellt man Grafik eh runter und für den SP muss man sehen. Zockt man erst mal Medium und zur nächsten Nvidia Generation dann auf Ultra


----------



## solidus246 (20. September 2011)

DX9 Karten und XP nicht mehr zu supporten war ja gewagt, aber es dient dem Fortschritt. Das war ja vertretbar. Aber das hier ist echt ne Nummer zu hoch ?! Was denken die eigentlich, wie viel Geld die Gamer haben ?


----------



## Joerg2 (20. September 2011)

Also, dass ich wrschl. nicht auf Ultra sondern nur mittel oder high spielen kann war mir klar, aber das ist doch jetzt ein schlechter Scherz. 
Soviel Geld ist's mir dann doch nicht wert


----------



## MisterCritics (20. September 2011)

Ja ich habs geahnt. Tja, das Spiel kommt in puncto Grafik einfach viel zu früh auf den Markt.


----------



## mars22 (20. September 2011)

das is so lol ey, wer soll sich das denn leisten alter


----------



## kornhill (20. September 2011)

Alter Schwede. Schon klar peverse Grafik, perverse Anforderungen. Aber das hier... hui.... ich hab mit echt üblen Anforderungen gerechnet. Aber echt übel hat sich als ECHT VERDAMMT ÜBEL herausgestellt. 

Edit: Der Spass muss sein. Hier mal die empfohlenen Anforderungen für Rage (laut pcgames):

OS: Win XP SP3, Vista, Win 7
• Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad or Equivalent AMD
• Memory: 4GB
• Hard Disk Space: 25GB
• Video Card: GeForce 9800 GTX, ATI Radeon HD 5550


----------



## Dreamlfall (20. September 2011)

Och ne! Hoffentlich meint er Ultra mit 32xcsaa+ und das man es mit einer GTX 580 ohne AA auf Ultra zocken kann!


----------



## Monstermic (20. September 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Ja ich habs geahnt. Tja, das Spiel kommt in puncto Grafik einfach viel zu früh auf den Markt.


 
ach quatsch. Die gute Grafik ist schon laaaange überfällig. Kommt eher viel zu spät auf den markt. der erste echte sprung seit crysis 1. (2007)
dass man zwei 580er grafikkarten für ultra braucht könnte sogar bedeuten, dass wirs bisher noch nie in ultradetails gesehen haben und das Ganze dann noch besser aussieht. sonst wärn die anforderungen doch ne ecke zu krass.


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2011)

Jeder PCler besitzt Geld sowie eine Katze  Bin mal gespannt wie hoch soeine Stromrechnung in Monat ist mit Zwei 580ern und das bei einem Dauerzocker. Dank dem Spiel feiert RWE Betriebsfest!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2011)

Dann ist das eben so wie früher. Da gabs auch immer eine besondere Ultra-Grafikeinstellung, die dann für zukünftige PCs gedacht war. Find sowas aber nicht schlimm, sondern manchmal sogar gut. Wenn man dann irgendwann, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, einen neuen PC kauft, dann hat man auch dort dann bessere Grafik. Und wenns jetzt in den Einstellungen nicht läuft, dann dreht man halt die Grafik ein wenig runter, dafür gibts ja die Einstellungen bei PC Spielen. Find das jetzt nicht problematisch.


----------



## speec (20. September 2011)

Naja, da hätten wir einen Grund zur Langzeitmotivation!  
War das nich bei BF2 nich ähnlich? Da brauchte man doch auch eine Mega Maschine um alles auf "high" spielen zu können!
Freu mich schon, da kommt meine 570er wenigstens mal an seine Leistungsgrenzen, auch wenns nur medium wird... aber selbst in medium wird dieses Spiel toll aussehen... ich seh das entspannt


----------



## MisterCritics (20. September 2011)

Also ich wart mal die BETA ab und teste das ding mal...sollte es mir zusehr ruckeln dann stornier ich das ding und werde MW3 zocken. Warte dann ab bis die neuen Grafikkarten billiger werden und dann hol ich mir erst BF3


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

wie dice halt noch nie was von optimieren gehört hat


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (20. September 2011)

naja, die Frage ist auch inwiefern sich Medium von Ultra unterschiedet. es gibt Spiele da fällt das relativ gering aus, da die leistungsfressenden Sachen kaum sichtbar sind. Und die Auflösung spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2011)

SCHWACHSINN!, werde mindestens auf hoch zocken können mit meiner gtx 470 hoffe aber es hat richtig gute anforderungen


----------



## redaim33 (20. September 2011)

zwei 580er? Das ist mal krank.


----------



## redaim33 (20. September 2011)

@Moorhuhnfreak: Wahre Worte. Das stimmt allerdings. Das wird man aber wieder wohl erst wissen, wenn es draußen ist bzw. ausführliche Tests vorhanden sind.


----------



## LordSaddler (20. September 2011)

Bla bla, hin und her. Ständig ist Geschrei wegen Konsolenportierungen, die auf einem "normalen" Rechner auf high problemlos laufen: "Was soll das? Ein PC kann viel mehr als diese (...) Konsolen.
BF3 nutzt dann eben das aktuell Mögliche aus und es gibt wieder Leute die jammern.

Ich werde es mir erstmal sowieso nicht holen (Origin).


----------



## Dreamlfall (20. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wie dice halt noch nie was von optimieren gehört hat


 
Wie du einfach mal keine ahnung hast BF3 ist sehr gut Optimiert! Kam sogar ein Riesen Artikel dazu. Naja halt sein Senf dazugeben


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Jeder PCler besitzt Geld sowie eine Katze  Bin mal gespannt wie hoch soeine Stromrechnung in Monat ist mit Zwei 580ern und das bei einem Dauerzocker. Dank dem Spiel feiert RWE Betriebsfest!


 hahahahaha der war gut


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

will amn mir jetzt sagen ich habe 250 euro umsonst für ne fraikkarte ausgegeben vielen dank


----------



## doomkeeper (20. September 2011)

Moorhuhnfreak schrieb:


> naja, die Frage ist auch inwiefern sich Medium von Ultra unterschiedet. es gibt Spiele da fällt das relativ gering aus, da die leistungsfressenden Sachen kaum sichtbar sind. Und die Auflösung spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.


 
im grunde genommen geb ich dir hier total recht 

aber du vergisst die Pc-Fraktion "Diva"

die auch über ein Crysis 2 Maxed out gemeckert habe weil es ja so "arm" ausgesehen hat
was natürlich mit dx11 patch sooo viel besser ausgesehen hat.. 

hier gehts nur um den stolz vieler spieler. 
viele wollen einfach in den einstellungen "Extreme" sehen auch wenn ein "Very High" fast genau so aussieht


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

Fuck... Es gab ja schonmal gerüchte darüber, dass man max Setiings 2 GTX 580 braucht, aber das hab ich nicht glaub wollen...


----------



## tryffel (20. September 2011)

-.- Schade ey. Ich mein, ich bin heilfroh, dass sie die PC Version grafisch so viel geiler gemacht haben als die Konsolen Versionen.


----------



## AMCDuke (20. September 2011)

Bin ich der einzigste der nicht überascht ist? und sich wundert das manche gedacht haben das ein Spiel mit so ner Grafik auch mit Casual Hardware so aussiht?


----------



## JerrY1992 (20. September 2011)

also hatte in der alpha nicht den hauch von probs mit meinem 6core und 5870 und da sah das spiel schon ziemlich gut aus, die übertreiben ein wenig


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

war in der Alpha dx 11 oder dx 10 ?


----------



## Mosios (20. September 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle hier so aufregen, spielt ihr es halt auf hoch und die Enthusiasten werden mit einer Ultra Grafik belohnt.

P.S.
Sollten sie jetzt einfach, weil Euer PC nicht reicht, die Ultra Einstellungen weglassen, das ist echt eine Egoistische denkensweise!


----------



## Porsche2k (20. September 2011)

Trotzdem sind die Anforderungen zu hoch. Nicht jeder hat einen Geldesel im Keller stehen. Finde ich eine Sauerrei sowas, ganz ehrlich.

Naja, wer weiß was für Gelder da von nVidia geflossen sind. Will ich eig. auch gar nicht wissen. Würde man sich sicherlich die nächsten Jahrzehnte mit Hardware eindecken können. 

Wenn man sich das nämlich mal rein theoretisch überlegt, basiert BF3 auf einer ÄHNLICHEN Engine wie Bad Company 2. Gut, es sind viele Neuerungen dazu gekommen, die Engine wurde weiterentwickelt, nur mir kann und WILL es nicht in den Kopf gehen, wie ich BC 2 mit einer GTX 260 (damals) auf sehr hohen Einstellungen zocken konnte und BF 3 jetzt 2 x GTX 580 benötigt.  Tut mir Leid, das ist einfach nur krank, das lässt sich auch in keinster Weise schön reden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> im grunde genommen geb ich dir hier total recht
> 
> aber du vergisst die Pc-Fraktion "Diva"
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon schrieb: Man sollte eine Grafikeinstellung "Ultra" oder "Extreme" einfach als Schmankerl ansehen dann für zukünftige PCs. Ich hab das damals auch bei Crysis 1 nicht verstanden, wie viele wegen den Hardwareanforderungen rumgeplärrt haben. Das Spiel erschien 2007 und ich hab das damals mit einem PC aus dem Jahre 2004 gespielt. Da dreht man halt die Auflösung und Details runter und dann kann man auch so ein Spiel mit einem 3-4 Jahre alten PC spielen. Und wenn man dann später sich mal einen neuen PC kauft, hat man dann noch viel bessere Grafik und kann den ausreizen. Hat ja auch was. Wenn man die Kommentare liest, könnte man manchmal meinen, dass manche gar nicht wissen, dass es sowas wie Grafikeinstellungen überhaupt gibt


----------



## Ronni312 (20. September 2011)

Na ja, vllt schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vllt nicht so unbedingt ernst gemeint ist?

Zitat: ... antwortete Matros lediglich mit "2".

Ich finde schon, dass es etwas "Ironie" in sich trägt.

Ich glaube nicht das es so Krass ist .. sooooo riesen Gut ist die Grafik nur auch wieder nicht.

Aber vllt ist das auch nur Wunschdenken


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

ich wette mit euch auf meine beiden gtx 580 das sie auf maximal 20% gpu auslastung kommen in der beta!


----------



## ProGaming (20. September 2011)

Reg euch doch net so auf...
Soweit ich weiß lief die Alpha auf Medium/Low Settings, bei der auch noch eine Menge Effekte ausgestellt waren.
Die PC Version sieht genial aus.
Bei mir lief die Alpha in 1920*1080 auf einem i5 2600k und einer 6950 und 16GB Ram sehr sehr gut.
Und die haben mittlerweile sehr viel optimiert.
Auch auf der Gamescom/PEX lief keine SLI in den PC's und trotzdem sah das Spiel super aus .
Also ersteinmal abwarten bevor sich aufgeregt wird!
Außerdem wird es der nächste Schritt in eine Neue Grafik-/Effektgeneration.
Guckt euch Crysis an, dort mussten wir auch alle etwas warten, bis bezahlbare PC's das Spiel ordentlich darstellen konnten.
Also BF3 wird etwas für die Zukunft sein und es wird einfach nur genial!


----------



## dmwDragon (20. September 2011)

Da das Spiel ja noch nicht draußen ist könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das sie jetzt sagen das "müsst" ihr haben um sich die entsprechende Hardware zu kaufen ,und dann nach erscheinen merkt man das man auch mit etwas niedriger Hardware 1A Zocken kann


----------



## mars22 (20. September 2011)

hieß es nichtma das es fast die gleichen anfoderungen haben sollte wie bad company2?


----------



## kingcoolstar (20. September 2011)

Hmmm naja denke auch das mein ASUS EAH5850 DIRECTCU (OC besser als eine HD5870) ganz gut damit klarkommen wird. Nasicher sind 2x GTX580 empfohlen wenn man SupersamplingAA auf 32x mal stellt, die auflösung auf 2560x1600 stellt. Und alle setting ULTRAEND einstellt. DICE möchte nunmal Wettbewerbsfähig sein und auf dem neusten Stand des Weltmarktes sein. War bei Metro2033 nicht anders!. Dann muss ich ebend Ohne SSAA32x spielen sondern ganz ausstellen. Meine Auflösung kommt dan auf 1680x1050. Tesselation wird an sein aber DoF das sicherlich auch viel fressen wird kommt of, dann hier und da die Schatten und Objekt Detail von Ultra auf High und gut ist!


----------



## voidkampf (20. September 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Game, was die Wirtschaft ankurbelt!


----------



## doomkeeper (20. September 2011)

aber auf der anderen seite wär so eine hohe anforderung nicht ganz unrealistisch auch wenns keine max details wären.
ich mein wenn da wirklich 64 spieler auf nem server die sau rauslassen? 

nur ich versteh nich warum viele sich über die anforderungen aufregen und mit argumenten daherkommen wie "man hat doch
keinen goldesel etc"

ihr wolltet den nächsten schritt in sachen grafik? hier habt ihrs.
also zahlt auch für diesen spaß 
war bei crysis nicht anders, nur das ist ein mp titel, also wird das spiel so oder so auf fast jedem pc ruckeln wenn
man die spielerzahl pro server anschaut. 

achja. origin kommt auch noch dazu


----------



## Schalkmund (20. September 2011)

Haha ich lach mich schlapp erst heulen alle PCler rum von wegen die Konsolen würden dafür sorgen das es kaum technischen Fortschritt im Bereich der Grafikentwicklung gäbe und dann verpasst euch Dice mal ein richtiges Brett das mal wirklich die Leistung eines Highend-PCs braucht und alle heulen wieder rum. 
Ich zocks halt auf mittel und wenn es in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch aktuell sein sollte vielleicht mit einem neuen PC auf Ultra , danke Dice lasst euch von den Menschen mit ihren mittelmäßigen PCs nicht ausbremsen weiter so.


----------



## Wamboland (20. September 2011)

So lange es gut aus sieht ist es mir egal wie die Stufe heißt. ^^

Ich muss nicht das max. haben wenn es auch darunter schon besser als andere Spiele aussieht


----------



## pkroos (20. September 2011)

ham die n klopfer?
oder eher einen deal mit nvidia 
also ohne aa sollte es doch mit ner hd 5870 und einem i7 950 gehen,oder nicht?
damit geht crysis 2 in full hd ohne tesselation auch,25-55 fps


----------



## babajager (20. September 2011)

So schlimm finde ich die Anforderungen jetzt gar nicht, die kommende Grafikkarten Generation kommt sicher bald, und dann wird es eine einzelne karte auch packen.
wie groß der unterschied zwischen Maximalen und Ultra Details ist muss erst einmal gezeigt werden.


----------



## MA (20. September 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> ham die n klopfer?
> oder eher einen deal mit nvidia
> also ohne aa sollte es doch mit ner hd 5870 und einem i7 950 gehen,oder nicht?
> damit geht crysis 2 in full hd ohne tesselation auch,25-55 fps


 
genau so sehe ich das auch haben die nen feuchten furz eingeatmet oder was bin fro das ich es noch nicht vorbesttelst habe konnte alle spiele auf ultra zocken mal sehen wie die beta bei mir leuft schade :/


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (20. September 2011)

mars22 schrieb:


> hieß es nichtma das es fast die gleichen anfoderungen haben sollte wie bad company2?


 
Hat doch damit nix zu tun. Keiner hat gesagt, dass du BF3 auf Ultra mit nem BC2-tauglichen PC spielen können wirst. Wenn du BC 2 gut spielten konntest wird auch BF 3 gehen. In welcher Einstellung hat keiner gesagt.

Naja ich seh das auch etwas lockerer. Spiel ichs halt auf Mittel. Denke es wird da auch super aussehen.


----------



## wOJ (20. September 2011)

Wenn das stimmt dann hab ich ja noch genug zeit meine Vorbestellung bei Amazon zu stornieren. Die Beta wirds zeigen.


----------



## kingcoolstar (20. September 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> ham die n klopfer?
> oder eher einen deal mit nvidia
> also ohne aa sollte es doch mit ner hd 5870 und einem i7 950 gehen,oder nicht?
> damit geht crysis 2 in full hd ohne tesselation auch,25-55 fps



Ohne Tesselation? Habe schon mit Tesselation alles auf Ultra bei Crysis2 20-60 Fps


----------



## solidus246 (20. September 2011)

Mal realistisch gesehen. Ne GTX 580 hat ne Menge Leistung und die gibt es für Rund 420€. Eine GTX 590 welche 2 GPU´s besitzt kostet Rund 700€. Würde es dann eine 590er von der Leistung her nicht auch tun, oder nah dran kommen ?


----------



## cinos (20. September 2011)

"Schalkmund" Daumen hoch, du sagst es. Habt bitte keine Angst. Wenn ein Entwickler sagt für max settings braucht man 2*580 dann meinen die wirklich alle settings aufs maximum. Aber wer will denn mit 8fach msaa zocken bei full hd, kein Mensch. Ist hier auch schon mehrfach geschrieben worden. Jeder der nen guten Proz und min. eine 470 wird bestimmt alle sonstigen settings aufs max stellen kann, nur halt nicht aa. also freut euch auf ne neue Generation und hört auf zu meckern. ^^


----------



## SuVHellraiser (20. September 2011)

Ich denke mal die haben ein Deal mit Nvidia aber trotzdem so gut wird die grafik eh net das man  2 580 gtx brauchten würde


----------



## Atuan (20. September 2011)

Wie geil!!!  Leute, ihr seid der Brüller, ehrlich. Ich interessiere mich zwar nicht die Bohne für Battlefield, aber diese Meldung musste ich klicken. Mir war sowas von klar, dass sofort über die Anforderungen für maximale Grafik gemeckert wird. Wirklich, packt euch mal an die Rübe. Meckern, meckern, meckern und noch mehr meckern, weil jedes verdammte Spiel eine Konsolenportierung ist, die den PC unterfordert. Nun kommt mal einer und entwickelt ein Spiel für den PC und schon wird gemeckert, weil die olle 8600 GT nicht für maximale Einstellungen reicht  Bitte was wollt ihr?

Im Ernst, ihr seid stellenweise schon selbst Konsolenopfer! High End-Grafik in einem für den PC entwickelten Spiel fordert logischerweise auch einen High End-Rechner. Und eine 460er ist nunmal keine High End-Karte. Eine GTX 580, das ist eine High End-Karte. Und bevor unsere geliebten Konsolen den Markt dominierten, war es nicht ganz so abwegig, dass ein High End-Rechner auch mal mit zwei High End-Karten lief. Noch mal: High End. Denkt mal drüber nach, was das aussagt! Das heißt so viel wie "Mehr geht nicht". Und was trifft besser auf "Mehr geht nicht" zu, als zwei 580er?

Jeder der keinen High End-Rechner hat, darf halt nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Das Spiel wird trotzdem noch 1000x geiler aussehen, als all die Konsolenportierungen. Aber ich versteh schon... Lieber Konsolenports auf höchsten Einstellungen, als ein PC-Spiel, welches man nur auf Medium spielen kann. Die Wörter die in den Grafikoptionen stehen sind wichtiger, als die Grafik selbst


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2011)

da steht doch,,für max settings brauch man ne 6950 oder 560,,,die karten kosten um die 200 euro,,,scheiß doch auf den ultramode,,,alles auf "sehr hoch" reicht doch vorerst vollkommen

hab für meine 6950 2gb sogar blos 197 bezahlt,und die reicht auf jedenfall


----------



## doomkeeper (20. September 2011)

babajager schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich die Anforderungen jetzt gar nicht, die kommende Grafikkarten Generation kommt sicher bald, und dann wird es eine einzelne karte auch packen.
> wie groß der unterschied zwischen Maximalen und Ultra Details ist muss erst einmal gezeigt werden.


 
ja klar kommt sowas, aber das gilt dann wohl nur für die high end klasse was kaum bezahlbar sein wird,
und die schwächeren bezahlbaren karten kommen erst später bzw. in der übernächsten generation.



pkroos schrieb:


> ham die n klopfer?
> oder eher einen deal mit nvidia
> also ohne aa sollte es doch mit ner hd 5870 und einem i7 950 gehen,oder nicht?
> damit geht crysis 2 in full hd ohne tesselation auch,25-55 fps



nicht vergessen es ist ein mp spiel mit sehr vielen mitspielern + fahrzeuge + großartige zerstörung + origin

ich schätze mal dass es 1 jahr dauern wird bis man passende hardware preiswert ergattern kann und das spiel auf very high details 
flüssig laufen wird.


----------



## vogelpommes (20. September 2011)

Ein Glück interessiert mich dieser ganze Militär-Shooter-Kram nicht


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (20. September 2011)

Das sind ja klasse Neuigkeiten wenn das mit den höchsten, mittleren und minimalen Einstellungen so stimmt, dann sieht das Spiel bei mir der ich immernoch eine 260 von Nvidia habe, ja bestimmt nicht viel besser als CS 1.6 aus und bis ich meinen PC aufrüste wird gewiss noch ein halbes Jahr vergehen. Schade!


----------



## Fischkop (20. September 2011)

"Wer die empfohlenen Anforderungen schafft, der wird locker einiges mehr als die mittleren Einstellungen problemlos genießen können - aber nicht unbedingt alles in Ultra High" Mir reichen die mittlere Einstellungen schon, aufrüsten tue ich nächstes Jahr wenns einbisschen billiger ist


----------



## fonetica (20. September 2011)

versteh die aufregung auch nich ganz erst mal jetzt die beta abwarten wies da läuft und dann kann jeder individuell schaun was er zu tun hat ob system aufrüsten, erstma auf "nicht-Ultra" laufen lassen oder gleich abbestellen...bei bc2 gabs zu release auch performance probleme die dann nach und nach ausgemerzt wurden von daher is noch nichma gesagt das die glücklichen gtx580sli besitzer komplett fein raus sind.und wenn das spiel in 2-3 jahren (oder länger, hoffentlich^^) immernoch gut ausschauen soll ists doch super das von dice für zukünftige hardware noch raum nach oben gegelassen wird...schade find ich eigentl. nur das in der beta caspian border nich spielbar sein wird hatte nach den geilen bildern von gamescon&co schon echt bock auf die map


----------



## Zocker4ever (20. September 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Wie geil!!!  Leute, ihr seid der Brüller, ehrlich. Ich interessiere mich zwar nicht die Bohne für Battlefield, aber diese Meldung musste ich klicken. Mir war sowas von klar, dass sofort über die Anforderungen für maximale Grafik gemeckert wird. Wirklich, packt euch mal an die Rübe. Meckern, meckern, meckern und noch mehr meckern, weil jedes verdammte Spiel eine Konsolenportierung ist, die den PC unterfordert. Nun kommt mal einer und entwickelt ein Spiel für den PC und schon wird gemeckert, weil die olle 8600 GT nicht für maximale Einstellungen reicht  Bitte was wollt ihr?
> 
> Im Ernst, ihr seid stellenweise schon selbst Konsolenopfer! High End-Grafik in einem für den PC entwickelten Spiel fordert logischerweise auch einen High End-Rechner. Und eine 460er ist nunmal keine High End-Karte. Eine GTX 580, das ist eine High End-Karte. Und bevor unsere geliebten Konsolen den Markt dominierten, war es nicht ganz so abwegig, dass ein High End-Rechner auch mal mit zwei High End-Karten lief. Noch mal: High End. Denkt mal drüber nach, was das aussagt! Das heißt so viel wie "Mehr geht nicht". Und was trifft besser auf "Mehr geht nicht" zu, als zwei 580er?
> 
> Jeder der keinen High End-Rechner hat, darf halt nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Das Spiel wird trotzdem noch 1000x geiler aussehen, als all die Konsolenportierungen. Aber ich versteh schon... Lieber Konsolenports auf höchsten Einstellungen, als ein PC-Spiel, welches man nur auf Medium spielen kann. Die Wörter die in den Grafikoptionen stehen sind wichtiger, als die Grafik selbst


 
+1 von mir


----------



## Falkikowski (20. September 2011)

Das is'n Witz oder?


----------



## Skaty12 (20. September 2011)

Mir ist der fette Sound fast wichtiger als das gelieferte Bild, ich hoffe aber auch das wird mit einer HD 5850 nicht zu schlecht aussehen  Evtl ja mit High-Mittel Einstellungen. Aufrüsten kann man ja im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## lippianer (20. September 2011)

Zocker4ever schrieb:


> +1 von mir


 eigendlich hat er recht das Spiel wird so viel power brauchen und das wird denn vielleicht endlich der lang ersehnte tod der konlosen sein!>!


----------



## Egersdorfer (20. September 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Wie geil!!!  Leute, ihr seid der Brüller, ehrlich. Ich interessiere mich zwar nicht die Bohne für Battlefield, aber diese Meldung musste ich klicken. Mir war sowas von klar, dass sofort über die Anforderungen für maximale Grafik gemeckert wird. Wirklich, packt euch mal an die Rübe. Meckern, meckern, meckern und noch mehr meckern, weil jedes verdammte Spiel eine Konsolenportierung ist, die den PC unterfordert. Nun kommt mal einer und entwickelt ein Spiel für den PC und schon wird gemeckert, weil die olle 8600 GT nicht für maximale Einstellungen reicht  Bitte was wollt ihr?
> 
> Im Ernst, ihr seid stellenweise schon selbst Konsolenopfer! High End-Grafik in einem für den PC entwickelten Spiel fordert logischerweise auch einen High End-Rechner. Und eine 460er ist nunmal keine High End-Karte. Eine GTX 580, das ist eine High End-Karte. Und bevor unsere geliebten Konsolen den Markt dominierten, war es nicht ganz so abwegig, dass ein High End-Rechner auch mal mit zwei High End-Karten lief. Noch mal: High End. Denkt mal drüber nach, was das aussagt! Das heißt so viel wie "Mehr geht nicht". Und was trifft besser auf "Mehr geht nicht" zu, als zwei 580er?
> 
> Jeder der keinen High End-Rechner hat, darf halt nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Das Spiel wird trotzdem noch 1000x geiler aussehen, als all die Konsolenportierungen. Aber ich versteh schon... Lieber Konsolenports auf höchsten Einstellungen, als ein PC-Spiel, welches man nur auf Medium spielen kann. Die Wörter die in den Grafikoptionen stehen sind wichtiger, als die Grafik selbst


 

Immer wieder lustig wenn Leute darüber meckern, dass andere Leute meckern.

Xzibit hätte seine wahre Freude. 


Zum Thema selbst: ULTRA. Also die möglichste Grafikdemo-Qualität, die kein normaler Mensch zum zocken einstellt.. dafür sind die Anforderungen natürlich krass, weil die Engine zeigen möchte, dass sie soweit skaliert, dass die aktuelle Hardware nicht mitkommt.

Das gleiche gab es bspw. auch in Doom 3 (id tech 4) etc...


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. September 2011)

Darauf hatte ich sehr gehofft ,und endlich gibt es einen Titel der es Wert ist,das man im kommenden Jahr etwas Investiert,zumindest für mich als Pc-spieler
macht es nun wieder Sinn.
Würde auch bf3 für den Pc holen und auf (falls es das gäbe) Ultralow spielen nur um die plattform Pc beizubehalten von der es meiner Ansicht nach
nichts zu bemängeln gibt.
Brauch mir keine gedanken machen wegen der ganzen gründe die entweder Panikmacher im Forum verbreitet hatten,noch teile ich die Sorge ob es nun 
auf Mid oder low läuft,hauptsache >Spielen.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. September 2011)

Ich glaube die wollen uns verarschen!!! Ich wette die haben sich irgendwie mit Nvidia zusammengetan!
Ich habe immer gedacht eine GTX 570 würde reichen.Aber ZWEI GTX 580
wenn man sich mal vorstellt wie viel die Leisten


----------



## Sansana (20. September 2011)

Ok, alles was ich bisher gesehen habe von bf sah recht gut aus. Aber so gut das man 2x 580er braucht finde ich nicht. Ich dachte mit der power von 2x 580er könnte man ein stück mehr getallten. Aber vieleicht meinen die damit auch das es mit 2x 580er garantiert niemals! unter 60 fps kommt, egal wieviel Einheiten, Rauch und Gebäude gleichzeitig einstürzen. Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen was an diesen Spiel eine so derart hohe Leistung benötigen soll und trotzdem "nur" so aussieht wie es aussieht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. September 2011)

> ultra"-Details und so einem Quatsch[...]Sieh das als Grafik-Demo an, bei der man auf Standbildern dann noch in Ruhe kleine Unterschiede zum normalen "hohe Details"-Modus suchen kann, und vergiss das dann einfach. 16x AA und 20x AF und so nen Kram braucht keine Sau, das merkst Du beim SPielen eh nicht


Zitat
      von 
           Herrboy


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Haha ich lach mich schlapp erst heulen alle PCler rum von wegen die Konsolen würden dafür sorgen das es kaum technischen Fortschritt im Bereich der Grafikentwicklung gäbe und dann verpasst euch Dice mal ein richtiges Brett das mal wirklich die Leistung eines Highend-PCs braucht und alle heulen wieder rum.
> Ich zocks halt auf mittel und wenn es in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch aktuell sein sollte vielleicht mit einem neuen PC auf Ultra , danke Dice lasst euch von den Menschen mit ihren mittelmäßigen PCs nicht ausbremsen weiter so.


 
Du hast ja so recht mit jedem Wort^^ Mein neuer Rechner reicht auch nur für mittlere Details, aber was solls. Crysis hab ich auch erst viele Jahre nach Release spielen können. Wen juckts, es sind nur Spiele.^^


----------



## ElPillE (20. September 2011)

Zocker4ever schrieb:


> +1 von mir


 
Auch 1+ von mir! Bin seitdem ich spiele, PC Spieler und habe es nie bereut. (Und freue mich schon über 1 Jahr auf dieses Spiel)
Aber erst jammern, dass der teuer erstandene PC nicht ausgenutzt wird und jetzt jammern weil der PC nicht ausreicht ? Das entzieht sich meiner Logik. 

Auch stellt man sich die Frage: Was bedeutet Low, Medium, High und Ultra ? Anhand von ein paar abgefilmten Gamplayszenen und Gamplaytrailern kann man das doch in diesem Stadium nicht sagen. Vielleicht setzt Medium ganz neue Maßstäbe und Ultra ist eher eine Art Zugabe, dass auch die Spieler mit den wirklichen High-End PC's auf ihre Kosten kommen. Ist doch eigentlich gerecht verteilt. Habe vor kurzem meinen PC ersetzt und jetzt eine GTX 570. Bis jetzt lief ja alles glatt (was man auch erwarten sollte) aber richtig ausgenutzt und die volle Leistung dieser Karte hat kein Spiel abgerufen. Ich glaube auch die alten Komponenten können mehr, müssen nur besser genutzt werden (nur meine Meinung). Wenn DICE das hinbekommt, kann ich verstehen, dass extreme Details extreme Karten verlangen. Aber wäre doch an sich super. 

Und außerdem ... weil jemand bei Twitter mit "2" antwortet, muss das nicht heißen, dass es tatsächlich so ist. Ich glaube da steckt viel Ironie drin und ist vielleicht sogar gewollt. (eine verlässlcihe Quellenangabe ist das in meinen Augen nicht)

Im Endeffekt reden doch jetzt noch mehr Leute über das Spiel.
Ich freue mich auf die BETA und auf das Gameplay, weil es doch genau das ist was Battlefield ausmacht! Und das sage ich als Grafikliebhaber. 
Spätestens am 27.09. wissen wir mehr und können unsere Aussagen auf erste handfeste Erfahrungen stützen.


----------



## pkroos (20. September 2011)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Ein Glück interessiert mich dieser ganze Militär-Shooter-Kram nicht


 und mich interessiert holzhacken wenig


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. September 2011)

sry doppel post


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. September 2011)

Grafikqualität (so ca.) (ich nehm CoD, weil BF 3 vs. CoD MW3 ja gerne genommen wird)

CoD low < CoD mittel < BF3 low < CoD high < CoD ultra = BF3 mittel <  BF3 high < BF3 ultra 

Und selbst wenn BF3 nicht auf ultra mit 60 FPS rennt, es sieht selbt auf mittel noch besser aus, als ein großteil aller anderes Spiele. Also hört auf rumzuheulen.


PS: was ist ultra? 16 x CSAA auf 4k Auflösung? Da bracht man echt 2 GTX 580.


----------



## Snake18k (20. September 2011)

also ich dachte eigentlich meine Hd 5870 sollte reichen xDD aber ich glaub kaum das mans dann nur auf mittel zocken kann ich mein auf hoch mit 40 -50 frames sollte dennoch gehn wenn ich crysis 2 mit hd pack und dx 11 mit 30-40 frames zocken kann!
mal abwarten wie die beta leuft....


----------



## cinos (20. September 2011)

ihr solltet erstmal alle Kommentare lesen bevor ihr schreibt, dann erübrigt sich einiges


----------



## RobertoZ (20. September 2011)

Scheiß auf die Empfehlungen, wer Performance-Probleme hat kann die Grafik ja etwas runterdrehen, auf den veralteten Konsolen läufts außerdem auch nur auf niedrigen Details und DX9.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

stellt euch vor die würdens wie Blizzard machen und die maximale Grafik so runterschrauben das es selbst auf dem letzten china rechner läuft. wär doch auch scheiße


----------



## Nick1313 (20. September 2011)

Was hier teilweise für mentale Damwinde durch das Forum huschen, unfassbar. 

Ich hab noch eine HD4890 ... werde das Spiel also in DX10 genießen können.
Was ist das Problem?
Es gibt keins.


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

Na sicher. Dann läufts halt nur auf Medium. Kaufe mir bestimmt nicht wegen BF3 extra alles neu. Zumal ja für 2 SLIs 580er ja ma locker alleine 900 Euro fällig werden.

Wenns nur auf SLI gescheit läuft dann isses net gescheit optimiert.Wer hat das denn schon. lol


----------



## HNRGargamel (20. September 2011)

krasse Grafik... wenn das Spiel wirklich so aussieht wie in dem Video, dann kann da nix mithalten. Auch von den Animationen mehr als geil.. dafür würde ich mir fast sogar ne zweite 580 GTX zulegen 

Gibts eigentlich auch nen Singleplayermodus oder was sieht man in dem Video?


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> und mich interessiert holzhacken wenig




...und trotzdem sollte jede Axt scharf sein oder?


----------



## Fischkop (20. September 2011)

Gamm4 hat grade im TS3 gesagt das man KEINE 2 GTX 580 BRAUCHT um max out zu spielen. Er meint eine GTX 580 reicht locker um alles auf FULL HD max out auf 3 monitoren usw zu zocken.


----------



## RobertoZ (20. September 2011)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Was hier teilweise für mentale Damwinde durch das Forum huschen, unfassbar.
> 
> Ich hab noch eine HD4890 ... werde das Spiel also in DX10 genießen können.
> Was ist das Problem?
> Es gibt keins.


 
Aber echt.

Und wenns nur in mittleren Einstellungen läuft, wayne??? Sieht trotzdem super aus und 10x besser als auf den Konsolen, wo's nur in niedrigen Einstellungen und Dx9 läuft, natürlich inkl. Framedrops, Matschtexturen usw. Am PC hast den Vorteil dass nach belieben (bzw. Rechnerkonfiguration) einstellen kannst, Konsoleros MÜSSEN mit den niedrigen Einstellungen spielen, die haben keine Wahl wie wir. 

Und selbst wenn ich mir ne 6850 kaufe für 140€... Wayne... dafür bin ich dann wieder Up-To-Date!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> krasse Grafik... wenn das Spiel wirklich so aussieht wie in dem Video, dann kann da nix mithalten. Auch von den Animationen mehr als geil.. dafür würde ich mir fast sogar ne zweite 580 GTX zulegen
> 
> Gibts eigentlich auch nen Singleplayermodus oder was sieht man in dem Video?


 
Ja, BF3 hat auch eine Singleplayer-Kampagne.


----------



## Skullmonkey (20. September 2011)

ich hab nur eine! gtx 580 aber ich hol mir bestimmt kein neues board nur damit ich sli zocken kann... kanns ja nich sein son teil kostet 500 öcken!! plus das board usw!


----------



## Fischkop (20. September 2011)

jemand hat gamm4 gefragt ob man mit ner 560ti bf3 auf max. zocken kann und er hat gesagt:
mit richtiger cpu auf max. JA, man braucht keine 2 GTX 580


----------



## LordNycon82 (20. September 2011)

Ob single oder Sli...!!!! ist mir doch scheiss egal!!!!!! Meine 480 AMP rockt das locker!!!


----------



## Lion2k7 (20. September 2011)

2x GTX580? Das isn schlechter Witz!


----------



## pkroos (20. September 2011)

ganz ehrlich,das spiel kauf ich mir nicht wenn die anforderungen echt so hoch sind,ich leihs mir höchstens mal aus zum testen


----------



## Vogel88 (20. September 2011)

glauben tu ich das erst wenn ich es seh....die Grafik in den Videos sieht zwar gut aus aber nicht gut genug um sowas zu rechtfertigen


----------



## rasgul (20. September 2011)

Fischkop schrieb:


> Gamm4 hat grade im TS3 gesagt das man KEINE 2 GTX 580 BRAUCHT um max out zu spielen. Er meint eine GTX 580 reicht locker um alles auf FULL HD max out auf 3 monitoren usw zu zocken.


 
Ich hoffe er hat das nicht so gesagt wie du das hier aufschreibst.... Den mit einer gtx-580 kann man nicht 3 monitore betreiben und bei 3 monitoren währens auch weit über full hd...

Aber ich denk auch nicht dass man 2 gtx-580 brauch bei einem 24" monitor... Warscheinlich meinte der typ der das mit den 2 grakas gesagt hat, dass man 2 gtx-580 im sli modus brauch um max out zu spielen, wen man wirklich alles auf maximum stellt, dass heist auch die maximale auflösung wo das game unterstütz 7*** x 4***


----------



## Ronni312 (20. September 2011)

ElPillE schrieb:


> Und außerdem ... weil jemand bei Twitter mit "2" antwortet, muss das nicht heißen, dass es tatsächlich so ist. Ich glaube da steckt viel Ironie drin und ist vielleicht sogar gewollt. (eine verlässlcihe Quellenangabe ist das in meinen Augen nicht)


 

Mein reden..


----------



## rasgul (20. September 2011)

Hehe warscheinlicht meinter er: Ja loker 2 mal und nicht (du brauchst 2 davon)


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

Einige könnten hier mal einen Gang runterschrauben. 
Ich hab ein Problem mit Leuten, die sich über wild verstreute Gerüchte so enthusiastisch aufregen. Ist das im wahren Leben nicht auch so?
Da sagt einer zu deiner Freundin, du hättest fremdgepoppt. Die zieht dir erstmal nen Klappspaten übern Schädel und schneidet dir anschließend die Klöten ab, ohne dich zu fragen, ob da irgendwas gelaufen ist. Du sitzt dann da und hast keine Eier mehr.
Genau so kommt es mir bei einigen hier vor. 
Seid ihr jetzt entmannt worden oder was, weil ihr das Spiel nicht optimal spielen könnt? 

Wie kann man sich nur so künstlich darüber aufregen, daß man für die ultra-hyper-abgefahrenste Performance eines Topaktuellen spieles, welches noch nie gezeigte grafische Leckerbissen zu bieten vermag, eben mal tief in die Tasche greifen muß?
Hat den irgend jemand hier ne Ahnung, ob das bisher gesehene (Trailer, Videosequenzen etc.) auch nur im Entferntesten die beste grafische Einstellung gezeigt hat? 
Ich glaube kaum.

Niemand verlangt, daß man sich 2 GTX 580 zulegt, um das Spiel zocken zu können. Auch mit einer einzelnen wird es besser aussehen als alles bisher spielbare. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Zum Glück habe ich gestern schon in waiser Vorsicht meine GTX 580 vertickt und mir ne "Point of view GTX 590 Ultra Charged" bestellt. Ist auf jeden Fall die "kostengünstigere" Lösung im vergleich zu ner 2ten GTX 580 + Netzteil + Mainboard. 
Da bin ich hoffentlich auf der sicheren Seite. Un wenn ich halt nich alles auf "ultra-hyper-highend-mega" Einstellungen spielen kann, ist das doch schnuppe.

Hats nicht immer geheißen, der Unterschied zwischen CoD und BF sei, daß es bei BF viel mehr um Teamplay und taktisches Vorgehen geht?
Das kann man auch mit ner GTX 580 in sehr guter Qualität. Selbst etwas ältere Grafikkarten stellen da kein Hindernis da.

Und jeder der sich aufregt, weil seine GTX 580 nicht ausreichend ist und die Nachrüchstung auf 2 x 580 GTX zu teuer sei und absolut unverhältnismäßig, der muß sich einfach mal fragen: "warum hab ich mir denn für über 400 € ne Grafikkarte zugelegt?"
Antwort: "Weil ich einfach mit der Zeit gehen will und dafür hab ich auch ne finanzielle Schmerzgrenze vielleicht überschritten."
Jeder, der sich für so viel Geld ne Grafikkarte zulegt, ist in gewisser Weise bekloppt und sitzt gerne und oft vor seinem PC.

Leider gehöre ich auch zu diesen Leuten. 

Also mein Fazit ist, erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Zockt die Beta an und macht euch ein Bild vom Spiel. 
Vielleicht steht bei euch ja in erster Linie der Spielspaß im Vordergrund und ihr vergeßt beim Spielen total die Grafik.

Peace


----------



## RedMaco (20. September 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,das spiel kauf ich mir nicht wenn die anforderungen echt so hoch sind,ich leihs mir höchstens mal aus zum testen


 
Soweit ich weiß kann man das nicht leihen... es sei denn man leiht sich ein Origin Account...


----------



## -P-Escobar- (20. September 2011)

ab jetzt ist klar: CoD MW3 macht das Rennen!


----------



## larsduhr (20. September 2011)

Leute jetzt regt euch nicht so auf. Das spiel wird auch "nur" auf medium oder high grandios aussehen. DICE will ja vll nur, dass man auch in zwei, drei Jahren, wenn 2 x 580 Standard geworden ist, sich noch an der famosen Optik erfreuen kann.

Ich muss eher hoffen, dass es mit meiner 8600 GT noch für low reicht


----------



## Tangun (20. September 2011)

niemals mach cod das rennen


----------



## Donnjeel (20. September 2011)

CoD kannste in die Tonne kicken, aber darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## ddanny1008 (20. September 2011)

Was?! Ich kann das Spiel nicht auf Ultra spielen, denn dafür brauch ich auch einen Ultra-PC? Wer hat sich den Mist denn ausgedacht...?
/ironie off

Bei manchen hört es sich ja an, als würde das Spiel nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn man die Grafik nicht auf Ultra einstellt. 
Aber jetzt hat DICE doch alles abgedeckt. Leute die noch ne 8800GT haben können das Spiel auch noch spielen und gleichzeitig können Leute mit High-End PCs ihre Hardware voll ausnutzen.
Außerdem will DICE bestimmt nicht jedes Jahr ein Battlefield rausbringen und da kommt es doch gut, wenn BF3 noch viel Spielraum nach oben hat und man auch noch in 2 Jahren über die schöne Grafik staunen kann.


mfg


----------



## Mandavar (20. September 2011)

Ich freu mich so!


----------



## MFBB (21. September 2011)

Tangun schrieb:


> niemals mach cod das rennen


 
Vergiss nicht das der PC kaum noch eine Rolle spielt.

Verkaufszahlen von 10-25 Millionen auf Konsolen..davon träumt der PC leider nur noch

Bin echt gespannt wie sich Battlefield als PC Highlight so verkauft, ob die ~2 Millionen absetzten können.
Wenn dann wieder 10 Millionen verkaufte Konsolenexemplare drauf kommen lache ich mich kaputt.

Hoffe das Spiel skaliert gut und sieht auch bei mir noch OK aus.
Videos mit heruntergeschraubter Grafik zeigen die ja nie


----------



## MjrVenom (21. September 2011)

das mit den 2x GTX580 ist schon wieder vom CM Gamm4 und Daniel Matros (Z1nth0) dementiert worden.


----------



## Mosios (21. September 2011)

> das mit den 2x GTX580 ist schon wieder vom CM Gamm4 und Daniel Matros (Z1nth0) dementiert worden.


Toll jetzt haben sie Ultra raus genommen und reichen sie in einem Jahr per Update nach  </unsinn>


----------



## 5h4d0w (21. September 2011)

falls es wirklich so sein wird, dass sie die details absichtlich runterschrauben, damit sich die leute nicht dümmlich über hohe anforderungen aufregen, hoffe ich das es wie bei vielen andern games zumindest so sein wird, dass man die ultra settings via config-file modifizieren wieder "freischalten" kann...


----------



## sTormseeka (21. September 2011)

-P-Escobar- schrieb:


> ab jetzt ist klar: CoD MW3 macht das Rennen!



Yeah!! Ultra Low Grafik FTW!!11!!111!!


----------



## Lickedy (21. September 2011)

eine News sagt es reicht eine GTX 560 für max. Details jetzt sind es schon 2 GTX 580... Was denn nun... Könnt Ihr euch bitte mal eintscheiden...


----------



## Flo66R6 (21. September 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Wie geil!!!  Leute, ihr seid der Brüller, ehrlich. Ich interessiere mich zwar nicht die Bohne für Battlefield, aber diese Meldung musste ich klicken. Mir war sowas von klar, dass sofort über die Anforderungen für maximale Grafik gemeckert wird. Wirklich, packt euch mal an die Rübe. Meckern, meckern, meckern und noch mehr meckern, weil jedes verdammte Spiel eine Konsolenportierung ist, die den PC unterfordert. Nun kommt mal einer und entwickelt ein Spiel für den PC und schon wird gemeckert, weil die olle 8600 GT nicht für maximale Einstellungen reicht  Bitte was wollt ihr?
> 
> Im Ernst, ihr seid stellenweise schon selbst Konsolenopfer! High End-Grafik in einem für den PC entwickelten Spiel fordert logischerweise auch einen High End-Rechner. Und eine 460er ist nunmal keine High End-Karte. Eine GTX 580, das ist eine High End-Karte. Und bevor unsere geliebten Konsolen den Markt dominierten, war es nicht ganz so abwegig, dass ein High End-Rechner auch mal mit zwei High End-Karten lief. Noch mal: High End. Denkt mal drüber nach, was das aussagt! Das heißt so viel wie "Mehr geht nicht". Und was trifft besser auf "Mehr geht nicht" zu, als zwei 580er?
> 
> Jeder der keinen High End-Rechner hat, darf halt nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Das Spiel wird trotzdem noch 1000x geiler aussehen, als all die Konsolenportierungen. Aber ich versteh schon... Lieber Konsolenports auf höchsten Einstellungen, als ein PC-Spiel, welches man nur auf Medium spielen kann. Die Wörter die in den Grafikoptionen stehen sind wichtiger, als die Grafik selbst



Sorry für den vollquote, aber du hast einfach vollkommen recht mit dem was du schreibst. Im Gegensatz zu dir interessiert mich BF3 zwar sehr, beim Rest stimme ich mit dir aber völlig überein.

Liebe Leute, "früher" war das vollkommen normal, das man nicht jedes brandneue Spiel auf den maximalen Einstellungen spielen konnte. Da wurde eben an den Grafikeinstellungen so lange herumgeschraubt bis man die beste Balance zwischen Performance und Optischer Qualität gefunden hatte. Das Problem ist das es in den letzten Jahren völligen Stillstand in der Weiterentwicklung gab. Die einzigen Spiele der letzten Jahre, die wirklich performante Rechner brauchen und mir gerade einfallen sind Metro 2033 (mit Einschränkungen) und ArmA2. Ansonsten spielt ihr mit einem halbwegs aktuellen PC (und aktuell heist zurzeit ja so viel wie neu innerhalb der letzten 2-3 Jahre) JEDES neu  Spiel mit maximalen Settings weil es eben auch auf den lahmarschigen Konsolen funktionieren muss. 

Grafikeisntellungen sind dafür da um sie zu benutzen. Das war eben in der jüngeren Vergangenheit nicht mehr nötig bzw. wurde immer sofort alles auf Maximum gedreht. Schön das ein Entwicklerstudio endlich mal wieder die Entwicklung vorantreibt.

An alle anderen die jetzt werweis wie rumzetern, Frechheit u.ä. schreien: Kauft euch eine Konsole, da braucht ihr euch um Aufrüsten und Grafikeinstellungen keine Gedanken machen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Maverick3110 (21. September 2011)

LOL Jaa, Battlefield 3 haut die Konsolenversion weg. Aber leider nur bei der Handvoll Elite Berufssohn Zockern.

Mal im ernst, was habt Ihr erwartet? Das die Grafikqualität der Trailer auf jedem 1000€ PC erreicht wird ?

Aber immerhin gibt es jetzt das Spiel das sich von den Konsolen absetzt, das wollte doch jeder.
Seht es so, es wäre theoretisch möglich das BF3 viel viel besser aussieht als auf Konsole wenn man nur zwei Highendgrafikkarten hätte.
Beruhigend ist es aber zu wissen das es möglich wäre .

Ich werde es mir erstmal für die Xbox zulegen und hoffen das wenn die Kepler GPU´s kommen BF3 auch in hohen Einstellungen auf einer moderaten Singlekarte läuft (oder doch Maxwell). 

Als Übergang reicht die Konsolenversion, da weiß ich wie es Aussieht und wie es läuft. Denn die Vergleichsbilder und Videos bescheinigen dem PC trotz SLI-GTX580 auch nicht soviel bessere Grafik im Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (21. September 2011)

Naja, bin ich doch ganz gut dabei.
Die 450€ die ich für meine Aufrüstung anfang diesen Jahres ausgegeben hab, kann ich jetzt schon ordentlich was machn. Ich komm nahe an die empfohlenen Anforderungen heran, nur meine Grafikkarte (das eig. stärkste Bauteil in meinem PC) schaffts nicht.

CPU: Intel Q8400 @ 3,00GHZ (OC)
RAM: 4GB Kingston
Graka: Radeon 5770 PCS+ Vortex Edition

Wird also laufen.
Endlich ein Spiel, das meinem PC mal was abverlangt


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (21. September 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Sorry für den vollquote, aber du hast einfach vollkommen recht mit dem was du schreibst. Im Gegensatz zu dir interessiert mich BF3 zwar sehr, beim Rest stimme ich mit dir aber völlig überein.
> 
> Liebe Leute, "früher" war das vollkommen normal, das man nicht jedes brandneue Spiel auf den maximalen Einstellungen spielen konnte. Da wurde eben an den Grafikeinstellungen so lange herumgeschraubt bis man die beste Balance zwischen Performance und Optischer Qualität gefunden hatte. Das Problem ist das es in den letzten Jahren völligen Stillstand in der Weiterentwicklung gab. Die einzigen Spiele der letzten Jahre, die wirklich performante Rechner brauchen und mir gerade einfallen sind Metro 2033 (mit Einschränkungen) und ArmA2. Ansonsten spielt ihr mit einem halbwegs aktuellen PC (und aktuell heist zurzeit ja so viel wie neu innerhalb der letzten 2-3 Jahre) JEDES neu  Spiel mit maximalen Settings weil es eben auch auf den lahmarschigen Konsolen funktionieren muss.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab jetzt die letzten 25 Kommentare durchgeschaut und nur 2 Personen gesehen, die sich "aufgeregt" haben, dass die Anforderungen so hoch sind. Der eine der meinte, "ist klar das MW3 jetzt das rennen macht" und ein anderer (bei dem ich nicht mehr weiß, was er geschrieben hat). Ich hab also im Prinzip niemanden gesehen, der sich aufgeregt hat.


----------



## thor2101 (21. September 2011)

bei mir läuft bad company 2 in max details super flüssig, also wird auch bf3 ganz ordentlich laufen. Und ich finde es gut, dass es grafisch noch Luft nach oben gibt. Dann siehts auch in 2 Jahren noch fantastisch aus. Also alles im grünen Bereich. Bin da ganz entspannt. Mein quadcore und die 470er AMP von zotac wird schon bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als jede verkackte Konsole!


----------



## mimc1 (21. September 2011)

Ich war gestern imTs mit Gamm4 Und Daniel Matros, Gamm4 hat klar gemacht das daniel sich irren muss, eine 560 und dementsprechendem CPU reicht locker aus

ENDE


----------



## mimc1 (21. September 2011)

Außerdem warumreden alle von ULTRA O.o
ind bc2 gabs auch kein Ultra allso spinnt doch nicht alle so rum XD


----------



## Flo66R6 (21. September 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt die letzten 25 Kommentare durchgeschaut und nur 2 Personen gesehen, die sich "aufgeregt" haben, dass die Anforderungen so hoch sind. Der eine der meinte, "ist klar das MW3 jetzt das rennen macht" und ein anderer (bei dem ich nicht mehr weiß, was er geschrieben hat). Ich hab also im Prinzip niemanden gesehen, der sich aufgeregt hat.


 
Ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen und gerade weiter vorne waren einige Posts dabei bei denen sich aufgeregt wurde. Darauf bezieht sich mein Posting ja auch. Ist ja auch wurscht.

Ich werde schauen wie es bei mir läuft und auf den Settings spielen die eine gute Balance zwischen Grafik und Performance bringen und fertig. Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal wieder neue Hardware kaufe, werde ich mich dann darüber freuen können die Einstellungen weiter hoch drehen zu können und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht weiterspielen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. September 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich werde schauen wie es bei mir läuft und auf den Settings spielen die eine gute Balance zwischen Grafik und Performance bringen und fertig. Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal wieder neue Hardware kaufe, werde ich mich dann darüber freuen können die Einstellungen weiter hoch drehen zu können und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht weiterspielen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo



Genau meine Philosophie! So h abe ich es damals bei BF2 auch gemacht.Wenn ich daran zurückdenke...........lach.......
Wird alles heißer gekocht als es gegessen wird.


----------



## -P-Escobar- (21. September 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> eine News sagt es reicht eine GTX 560 für max. Details jetzt sind es schon 2 GTX 580... Was denn nun... Könnt Ihr euch bitte mal eintscheiden...


 
Erst lesen oder denken, was auch immer von den beiden Dingen Du nicht getan hast
Es steht doch da die Empfehlungen sind für MEDIUM-SETTINGS

Was du für Ultra brauchst steht nicht in den empfohlenen Voraussetzungen


----------



## wylder (21. September 2011)

ich freu mich darüber, dass mal wieder ein spiel kommt,  das auch einen pc zum schwitzen bringt, mir fallen nicht wirklich viele spiele ein, die das in den letzten 3 jahren geschafft haben, außer bad company 2 und metro 2033. selbst auf mittel wird es bombe aussehen


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. September 2011)

-P-Escobar- schrieb:


> ab jetzt ist klar: CoD MW3 macht das Rennen!


 
Unwahrscheinlich, da die noch nichtmal den Startschuss gehört haben.


Ich bin froh, dass es nach 4 Jahren Durststrecke (Crysis 1) endlich wieder einen technisch zukunftsweisenden Titel gibt. Und selbst wenn ich BF 3 nur mit geringen Details spielen kann, wird es immer noch dreimal besser aussehen, als die ganzen Konsolenportierungen der letzten Zeit.


----------



## RalHe (21. September 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, da die noch nichtmal den Startschuss gehört haben.
> 
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass es nach 4 Jahren Durststrecke (Crysis 1) endlich wieder einen technisch zukunftsweisenden Titel gibt. Und selbst wenn ich BF 3 nur mit geringen Details spielen kann, wird es immer noch dreimal besser aussehen, als die ganzen Konsolenportierungen der letzten Zeit.


 
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...
Man hat somit mit jeder Hardware Aufrüstung die nächsten Jahre ein grafisch neues Game...


----------



## sly1286 (21. September 2011)

Irgendwas läuft doch da schief, das Spiel läuft auf den Konsolen, die nun wirklich grottenschlechte Hardware besitzt im Vergleich zu der modernen PC Hardware, und der Unterschied zischen Ultra Pc und Konsole ist zwar schon deutlich aber ich finde er rechtfertigt keine 2 gtx 580...die Karte kostet 400€ , wo sind wa denn hier


----------



## Olsen84 (21. September 2011)

sly1286 schrieb:


> Irgendwas läuft doch da schief, das Spiel läuft auf den Konsolen, die nun wirklich grottenschlechte Hardware besitzt im Vergleich zu der modernen PC Hardware, und der Unterschied zischen Ultra Pc und Konsole ist zwar schon deutlich aber ich finde er rechtfertigt keine 2 gtx 580...die Karte kostet 400€ , wo sind wa denn hier


 
Auf jeden Fall sind wir in keinem Land, indem erst gelesen und dann geschrieben wird. Die Aussage mit den 2 580GTX wurde schon mehrfach widerlegt. "Ultra" scheint sich auf mehrere Monitore in einer extrem hohen Auflösung bzw 3d zu beziehen. Deswegen gibt es da überhaupt kein Problem. 

Wenn die Leute hier einfach mal lesen würden, käme nicht so viel Dünnes raus. 

Grüße


----------



## ProGaming (21. September 2011)

Ich denke, dass diese ganzen ULTRA Settings für 3 Monitore gelten .
Bzw 3* 1920*1080p inkl. ULTRA, dafür wird ein SLI 580er System gebraucht.


----------



## rasgul (21. September 2011)

MW3 wird das rennen machen....sagt ja sogar EA selbst

Ich hobe heute auf der PS3 den singelplayer modus von bf3 antesten köNnen, die mission von den letzten videos und muss sagen, dass gameplay ist der hammer, grafik hab ich auf der ps3 schon besseres gesehen. Aber bf3 wird ja auf dem pc gespielt, also jedenfals von mir


----------



## Tangun (21. September 2011)

ich denke es wird viele geben die sich mw3 sowie bf3 kaufen werden.
des letzteren wird DIE MEHRHEIT im bf3 MP unterwegs sein.
ich freu mich auf euch


----------



## NBCTerminator (21. September 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, da die noch nichtmal den Startschuss gehört haben.
> 
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass es nach 4 Jahren Durststrecke (Crysis 1) endlich wieder einen technisch zukunftsweisenden Titel gibt. Und selbst wenn ich BF 3 nur mit geringen Details spielen kann, wird es immer noch dreimal besser aussehen, als die ganzen Konsolenportierungen der letzten Zeit.


Kann ich nur nicken.
Aber wir wissen ja, wie das in Deutschland läuft: Es wird grundsätzlich gemeckert.

In den letzten Jahren, weil kein Spiel mehr die Rechner annäherend ausgereizt hat. 

Jetzt, weil nach Jahren endlich wieder ein Spiel kommt, das dies tut.

LOL, ich lach drüber und freu mich einfach nur auf den 27. Oktober.


----------



## sly1286 (22. September 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind wir in keinem Land, indem erst gelesen und dann geschrieben wird. Die Aussage mit den 2 580GTX wurde schon mehrfach widerlegt. "Ultra" scheint sich auf mehrere Monitore in einer extrem hohen Auflösung bzw 3d zu beziehen. Deswegen gibt es da überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> Wenn die Leute hier einfach mal lesen würden, käme nicht so viel Dünnes raus.
> 
> Grüße


 
OHH MR. Oberschlau entschuldigen Sie vielfach. Zeig mir mal bitte wo in DIESEM Artikel was von Ultra = mehrere Bildschirme steht. Dass es irgendwo in nem anderen Artikel erwähnt wurde ist ja toll, in diesem steht das zumindest nicht


----------



## raZ0r0ne78 (22. September 2011)

Kauft euch ne Geforce Gtx 590 für knapp 600€ und ihr spart ne menge  die hat 2x1536mb Grafikspeicher...soviel wie 2   580Gtx wo eine schon knapp 400€ kostest.Nen Sli mainboard nen vernünfiges kostet auch je nachdem 70-300€. Ich warte erstmal ab und gucke was mein Pc her gibt.. ehr würde ich mir eh nix neues Kaufen


----------



## G3ckOoo (23. September 2011)

Du kannst den Speicher bei SLI/Crossfire nicht addieren, weil die Daten in beiden Karten vorhanden sein müssen. Ein Mainboard mit SLI-Unterstützung kostet auch nicht viel mehr. Was ist das überhaupt für eine Aussage 70-300€. 

Für BF3 braucht ihr einen Rechner der kostet etwa 300-1300€... 
Kannst Politiker werden... keine konkreten Zahlen und sonst ist auch alles falsch.


----------



## Donnjeel (24. September 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh, daß ich grad mal einen Bonuszahlung erhalten habe, die ich direkt in nen neuen Rechner umsetze.

Tower: Coolermaster HFX X NVIDIA Edition grün
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold Series M-1000 80+ Gold Modular
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 1155 ATX VGA OnBoard
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
Wasserkühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H100
Grafikkarten: 2 mal 3072MB Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (SLI)
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 CL8 Kit
SSD-Platten: 2 mal 60 GB Corsair Force F 60

Battlefield 3 kann kommen.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (24. September 2011)

raZ0r0ne78 schrieb:


> Kauft euch ne Geforce Gtx 590 für knapp 600€ und ihr spart ne menge  die hat 2x1536mb Grafikspeicher...soviel wie 2   580Gtx wo eine schon knapp 400€ kostest.Nen Sli mainboard nen vernünfiges kostet auch je nachdem 70-300€. Ich warte erstmal ab und gucke was mein Pc her gibt.. ehr würde ich mir eh nix neues Kaufen


 
Kauf dir ein mittelklasse Auto. Das kostet so zwischen 5000 und 50000 Euro.


----------



## Denpose1 (24. September 2011)

Da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen dass ich auch Hoch spielen kann.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (24. September 2011)

Also ich finde diese Panik, die von den Systemanforderungen geschaffen wird, auch ziemlich übertrieben.

Ich frage mich wirklich was da alles versteckt werden soll von der Konsolen-Version des Spiels. ^^
Das muss ja ein Unterschied von Tag zu Nacht sein wenn man wirklich auf Ultra diese Settings braucht.

Die Angabe mit 3 Monitoren und 3D klingt da schon interessanter und verständlicher. Ich werd's mit meiner kleinen 570'er spielen die mich in BadCompany2 schon nicht auf Max-Details im Stich gelassen hat. ^^

Nebenbei, so langsam nerven mich diese Proleten in den comments die einem jedes Mal ihr System vor die Füße schmeißen.

Auf den BF-Servern fallt ihr eh spätestens nach 30 Sekunden um. 
Ich tu das jedenfalls immer. xDD


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. September 2011)

pssssssst, man munkelt sowas treibt die Wirtschaft an. nicht weiter sagen!


----------



## Oetzi83 (24. September 2011)

Mein Core2Duo E6850 und HD5770 wird wohl für mich reichen. 
Mehr brauch ich nicht ihr Proleten.


----------



## 5h4d0w (24. September 2011)

"high"? na hoffentlich gibts dann noch einen "ultra"-modus. wie schon mal gesagt... leute motzen rum, dass konsolen moderne pcs zurückhalten würden, aber dann würde das spiel nichtmal zB eine 590 ordentlich ausnutzen? (abgesehn von irre hohen frameraten)


----------



## Luzinator (24. September 2011)

Hatte mich schon gewundert. Vor nicht so langer Zeit hatte doch schon ein Mitarbeiter von Dice gesagt, dass eine GTx 260 für mittlere Details reicht.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. September 2011)

mars22 schrieb:


> *das is so lol ey, *wer soll sich das denn leisten alter


 



Wenn man mal vergleicht mit der Hardware die angeblich noch ausgereicht hat laut den meldungen vor einigen Monaten, fühlt man sich doch hier ein bisschen verarscht. Naja die BF Fanboys werden eh ihr Geld für unsinnig teure Grafikkarten rauswerfen.


----------



## Ronni312 (24. September 2011)

Wie ich es wusste


----------



## boyclar (24. September 2011)

Donnjeel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, daß ich grad mal einen Bonuszahlung erhalten habe, die ich direkt in nen neuen Rechner umsetze.
> 
> Tower: Coolermaster HFX X NVIDIA Edition grün
> Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold Series M-1000 80+ Gold Modular
> ...


 
Schön für dich


----------



## lolxd999 (24. September 2011)

Die ganze Diskusion is eh Quatsch ... zwischen Ultra und Middle-High wird im Spiel selbst kaum ein Unterschied zu bemerken sein. Wenn neben mir ein Gebäude einstürzt , vor mir ein feindlicher Havoc crasht und ich nen feindlichen Panzer unter Beschuss nehme , bemerk ich den Unterschied eh nicht


----------



## X3niC (24. September 2011)

Donnjeel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, daß ich grad mal einen Bonuszahlung erhalten habe, die ich direkt in nen neuen Rechner umsetze.
> 
> Tower: Coolermaster HFX X NVIDIA Edition grün
> Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold Series M-1000 80+ Gold Modular
> ...



Gnahahihihihihi mein Pensi ist sooo groß


----------



## abe15 (24. September 2011)

Wenn die Anforderungen tatsächlich für High und nicht für Medium gelten dann wird die Info doch erheblich besser  Klingt gleich viel angenehmer, hoffentlich ist das nicht schonwieder falsch....


----------



## cinos (24. September 2011)

erkläre mir mal abe15 warum das besser klingen soll. Bin echt gespannt !!


----------



## Mentor501 (24. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal vergleicht mit der Hardware die angeblich noch ausgereicht hat laut den meldungen vor einigen Monaten, fühlt man sich doch hier ein bisschen verarscht. Naja die BF Fanboys werden eh ihr Geld für unsinnig teure Grafikkarten rauswerfen.


 
Hä?
Was redest du bloß für einen Stumpfsinn?!
Wenn selbst ne 8800 ausreicht um das Spiel zu spielen ist es extrem Human, die Karte ist schön über 5 Jahre alt!#

@PCGames: 
Wenn ihr die Meldung schon korrigiert, dann schreibt doch auch bitte dass die Sli GTX580 für Triple Monitore gelten und nicht für normale 16:10 bzw. 16:9 Auflösungen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. September 2011)

Deswegen hat man auch auf der GC auf einem 16:9 Monitor 2 x 580er laufen lassen weils ja für Nvidia surround ist . Finde den Fehler


----------



## kingcoolstar (24. September 2011)

Seien wir mal ehrlich sieht die Grafik von Battlefield3 so verdammt gut aus, so dass man 2 GTX580 benötigt? Ja ich freue mich, dass endlich mal ein Meilenstein gekommen ist. Aber selbst die Cryengine 2 kann mit Frostbite2 mithalten geschweige denn von der Cryengin3!


----------



## Mentor501 (24. September 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Deswegen hat man auch auf der GC auf einem 16:9 Monitor 2 x 580er laufen lassen weils ja für Nvidia surround ist . Finde den Fehler


 
Hallo?!
Das war ne frühe Alpha Version, natürlich kreuzen die da mit ordentlich Bombast auf, um auch garantieren zu können dass es flüssig läuft, was w#re peinlicher als ne ruckelnde Präsentation? (Ok, die Lags waren auch .... naja)
Es wurde bereits bestätigt, dass die 2 GTX580 nur für Auflösungen jenseits von FullHD gelten und die Antwort "2" eig. als Joke gedacht war, lies es nach.


----------



## UthaSnake (25. September 2011)

Ich hoffe das Game hat auch spielerisch was zu bieten!!!!
und ene ordentliche Länge!


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. September 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Game hat auch spielerisch was zu bieten!!!!
> und ene ordentliche Länge!



Ähmn Länge? Du weißt aber schon das die Battlefield Reihe hauptsächlich Augenmerk auf Multiplayer legt.
Der SP Modus ist eine dreingabe zum eingewöhnen.


----------



## Michii17 (25. September 2011)

Wenn die Beta zu sehr auf meinem System ruckelt wird halt die vorbestellung wieder Stoniert.
So Dringend muss ich es nun nicht spielen kommen genug spiele raus die auf meinem System 100% laufen werden. 
& das nicht auf Low Grafik. 

Q9550
Geforce 275GTX XXX
8GB DDR2 Ram


----------



## TonydieMatrix (25. September 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Gnahahihihihihi mein Pensi ist sooo groß


 
Battleifled 3 wird nur HTX 460 Brauchen guck Update. 

Hast grad rausgeschmissenes Geld mit deinem System gemacht


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (25. September 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Aber selbst die Cryengine 2 kann mit Frostbite2 mithalten geschweige denn von der Cryengin3!


 
Bezweifle ich einfach mal. Hinter der Cryengine steckt eine komplett andere Technik. Wenn es dich interessiert kannst du das ganze hier nachlesen: DICE


----------



## G3ckOoo (26. September 2011)

Michii17 schrieb:


> Wenn die Beta zu sehr auf meinem System ruckelt wird halt die vorbestellung wieder Stoniert.
> So Dringend muss ich es nun nicht spielen kommen genug spiele raus die auf meinem System 100% laufen werden.
> & das nicht auf Low Grafik.
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn BF3 auf Low schon besser aussieht als die anderen Spiele auf Ultra-Max-Hyper-Xtrem? Schon mal über den Tellerrand geguckt? Und btw wen interessiert die Grafik.


----------



## stawacz (26. September 2011)

G3ckOoo schrieb:


> Und btw wen interessiert die Grafik.


 

also bei nem shooter is für mich neben dem balancing und gameplay die grafik so ziemlich das wichtigste,,


----------



## X3niC (26. September 2011)

TonydieMatrix schrieb:


> Battleifled 3 wird nur HTX 460 Brauchen guck Update.
> 
> Hast grad raus geschmissenes Geld mit deinem System gemacht


 
Ich glaube du hast dem falschen mit deinem post geantwortet....das war nicht mein system^^ich hab ihn nur verkackeiert weil hier wieder so ein Schwanzvergleich begonnen hat


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (26. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also bei nem shooter is für mich neben dem balancing und gameplay die grafik so ziemlich das wichtigste,,


 Sag das mal den Konsoleros


----------



## Gerry (27. September 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich sieht die Grafik von Battlefield3 so verdammt gut aus, so dass man 2 GTX580 benötigt?



Offensichtlich haben es immer noch nicht alle mitbekommen - auch nicht die News-Redaktion:

Die Meldung hinsichtlich "2x GTX 580" bezog sich auf maximale Details im Rahmen einer Darstellung auf 3 Bildschirmen, also einer enorm hohen Auflösung. 

Ich wette, dass man mit einer 570er @ 1920x1080 @ max. Details flüssig zocken kann.


----------



## TomyTom (27. September 2011)

So lange mit ORIGIN weiterhin der PC gescannt und die Daten zu EA verschickt werden sind mir die HW-Anforderungen vollkommen egal.


----------



## sonnywhite (28. September 2011)

PC GAMES ist fast wie die Bild zeitung.....
dummes heissgemache der leute
sehr arm wenn man nix zu schreiben hat


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2011)

sonnywhite schrieb:


> PC GAMES ist fast wie die Bild zeitung.....
> dummes heissgemache der leute
> sehr arm wenn man nix zu schreiben hat


... und trotzdem kaufen viele die Bildzeitung und sind in der Lage über die Artikel zu diskutieren.

Also vllt. mal selbst an die Nase fassen. Wenn dich diese News, so wie mich, nicht interessieren, einfach nicht beachten. Ich wart ganz entspannt auf den morgigen Tag und schaue ob ich die Public Beta spielen kann.

Ich hab ein Spielvideo gesehen ( dieser komische Grafikvergleich PC, Xbox360 & PS3 ) ... fand ich jetzt absolut nicht beeindruckend die Grafik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2011)

Das mit den 2x gtx580 ist wohl wirklich totaler Blödsinn. Hab die Beta grad gespielt und in 1920x1080, alles auf ultra und ich hatte immer so 50-60 fps, sogar teilweise mehr....Und ich hab core-i-7-860, 8gb ram und eine gtx570.... Da wurde wohl mal wieder total übertrieben


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit den 2x gtx580 ist wohl wirklich totaler Blödsinn. Hab die Beta grad gespielt und in 1920x1080, alles auf ultra und ich hatte immer so 50-60 fps, sogar teilweise mehr....Und ich hab core-i-7-860, 8gb ram und eine gtx570.... Da wurde wohl mal wieder total übertrieben


WTF?

Hast du meinen PC geklaut?  

Erstmal danke für den Hinweis, werd mir die Beta heute Abend mal in Ruhe anschauen. Ggf. wird die fertige Version noch mehr Details und bessere Texturen beinhalten, glauben tue ich es zwar nicht aber ...


----------



## R32 (30. September 2011)

Immerwieder interessant. "Ich kaufe mir das nicht, weil Origin meine PC Daten scannt".
Selbst aber alles auf FB und WKW und wie sonst die Netzwerke heißen hochladen. Persönliche Daten, der Absturz am Wochenende...


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (22. Oktober 2011)

Muss leider zustimmen, dass diese extrem hohen Anforderungen stimmen.

Mein System:
i5-2500k @ 4GHz
16GB 1600MHz RAM
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
EVGA GTX 580 @ 772MHz (stock)
1920x1080x60Hz

Habe selbstverständlich die Beta gespielt und konnte zwar auch auf Ultra spielen, aber nicht mit den üblichen 60 FPS dauerhaft. In den Metro-Tunneln blieben die FPS auch stabil bei 60 und es wären ohne VSync auch noch ein paar mehr drin gewesen, aber im Freien mit der ganzen Vegetation gingen sie je nach Blickrichtung runter auf 45. Der absolute Tiefpunkt waren kurzzeitig 35 FPS. 
Gut, nun könnte jemand sagen, dass es ab 30 FPS doch flüssig läuft. Ich kenne leute, für die sehen 30 FPS völlig flüssig aus. Ich selbst merke aber sofort, dass es keine 60 FPS mehr sind. Ab dem Punkte macht ein Spiel für mich keinen Spaß mehr. Besonders in einem Online-Shooter bringen einen sinkende Frameraten sehr schnell aus dem Gleichgewicht. 
Selbstverständlich habe ich die neuestens Treiber getestet sowie auch die speziellen Beta-Treiber für Battlefield 3 - die übrigens bei mir keinen Leistungsunterschied gebracht haben.

Somit kann man sagen: Eine 580 (oder auch 570) ist sicherlich ausreichend, um auf Ultra zu spielen, ABER um die 60 FPS dauerhaft halten zu können, braucht man mehr.


----------



## s4unit (29. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Origin würde man bestimmt noch paar Frames  rausholen können.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Origin und vor allem ohne Battlelog


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2011)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Ohne Origin und vor allem ohne Battlelog




... weil? Magst du das mal technisch erklären? 

Ich kürz es mal für dich ab: Nein. Egal ob mit oder ohne Origin bzw. Battlelog, das hat so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Performance. Wieviel MB im Hauptspeicher verbraucht Origin? Bei mir sind es um die 30-40MB & 0% CPU Auslastung beim Spielen von BF3.

Außerdem ist die CPU eh nicht der limitierende Faktor bei BF3, das ist nämlich deine Grafikkarte. D.h. es würde mich schon arg wundern wenn Origin deine Grafikkarte belasten würde.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2011)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Ohne Origin und vor allem ohne Battlelog


 
Was hast Du bitte gegen das Battlelog? Das ist so ziemlich das genialste System daß ich bei Shootern je erlebt habe. Okay, es gibt da noch 1 oder 2 Sachen die Verbesserungswürdig sind, aber es sit ja noch ganz neu.

Noch nie konnte ich so schnell Freunde finden, mich zu Maps verabreden, meine Stat überall einsehen. Der Serverbrowser funktioniert echt super und ist schnell.

@Speichernutzung

In Zeiten wo man 512 MB RAM hatte wären ca. 150-200 MB viel gewesen (Origin + Browser). Aber heute? Ich bitte Dich. Während ich spiele (8 GB RAM) ist meine Speicherauslastung ca. bei 2500-3000 MB (ich habe virtuellen Speicher übrigens deaktiviert). Was stören mich da noch 200 MB? Wie Du an der Speichernutzung siehst wären selbst 4 GB ausreichens soolange man sein Word und sein Photoshop vor dem Spielen beendet.



s4unit schrieb:


> Ohne Origin würde man bestimmt noch paar Frames  rausholen können.


 
Und Du hast anscheinend soviel Ahnung von Spielen wie ein Fisch von Fahrrädern, um das Zitat zu benutzen


----------



## Rasan25 (14. November 2012)

wird es mit einer 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 klapen?


----------

